# Quick Question about Birth Certificate for uk visa



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

Do i need to submit my Birth Certificate for a uk visa? Mine was lost and it will chew up precious time getting a new one.

Thanks
Essie.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Essie said:


> Do i need to submit my Birth Certificate for a uk visa? Mine was lost and it will chew up precious time getting a new one.


You need it as proof of age so since you are enclosing your passport, no.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Essie said:


> Do i need to submit my Birth Certificate for a uk visa? Mine was lost and it will chew up precious time getting a new one.
> 
> Thanks
> Essie.


Deleted response.


----------



## Essie (Mar 21, 2012)

Crawford said:


> You are a US citizen, correct? Does the application ask for one? If so, then you need to include one.


Yes I'm US citizen. I cant see it on the documents page on the uk visa site and Joppa thinks not?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Essie said:


> Yes I'm US citizen. I cant see it on the documents page on the uk visa site and Joppa thinks not?


Joppa is correct.


----------

